# Niklavjus x 1000



## perfavore

Ciao Nik,

Grazie mille per l'aiuto. Continua così. I'm sure you have helped a lot of people *like me*.


----------



## sabrinita85

Nik complimentoni!


----------



## niklavjus

Thank you... but what I have done? 


P.S. Sono riuscito a trovare il sottoforum, ed ho finalmente capito lo scopo di questo thread. Vi ringrazio per l'estrema gentilezza.
Non mi ero accorto di essere arrivato a quota mille...


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti per il tuo primo postiversario!_


----------



## Saoul

E bravo Nik! Complimenti, kudos, congratulations.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Well done, mate!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, niklavjus!  
È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post.   Continua così!  

Elisabetta


----------



## MünchnerFax

Un bel brindisi? Quella nel mio avatar è fresca.


----------



## niklavjus

Accidenti! Caratteri cubitali e, addirittura, moder-greetings. 
Non so davvero che dire, ragazzi, se non che per uno come me, che spesso dimentica persino il proprio compleanno, tutto questo è un po' disorientante. 
Se volevate confondermi, ci siete riusciti alla grande. 

Grazie infinite a tutti voi


----------



## Jana337

niklavjus said:


> Se volevate confondermi, ci siete riusciti alla grande.


*Sì, vogliamo proprio questo. Quindi augurissimi. 
*


----------



## Saoul

niklavjus said:


> Se volevate confondermi, ci siete riusciti alla grande.



Esatto, Janita! La nostra strategia era confonderti e rubarti il portafoglio! 
(e un rene possibilmente, ma per quello devi essere molto molto confuso e disorientato, quindi aspetto che arrivino altre congratulazioni!)


----------



## Lello4ever

Grande Nik continua così!!


----------



## niklavjus

Grazzissime, Jana. E grazie anche te, Lello, naturalmente.  

Spiacente, Saoul, ma credo sia troppo tardi... ormai mi sono ripigliato, ed ho già messo i beni al sicuro.


----------

